

Engineers' Advice to Recruiters - bhaumik
http://www.engineerjobs.com/hireengineers/2014/7-things-engineers-want-recruiters-employers-know.htm

======
phillian
[Author of the post here]

As a writer, what's really interesting about this post and the comments/
feedback it has gotten in the last few days is how much it resonates with
engineers regardless of their discipline - from aerospace to software.

Particularly points 2 and 7 about not BSing engineers and giving them
autonomy/ agency to create and self-direct. That last point, especially, is
something employers would be well-served to pay attention to.

Thanks to OP bhaumik for posting the article to HN.

------
walshemj
And pro tip for recruiters pronounce the candidates name correctly / get the
name correct - though I might give you a pass if you calling from outside an
English speaking area.

Being unable to get my name right and pronounced correctly doesn't give me a
good feel for your clients.

And not having spelling mistakes in the advert copy might be good too.

------
80ProofPudding
This, so much:

>4 – Exact Match Experience isn’t as Important as You Think It Is.

HR is mad for keywords. I get it - there are only so many time-effective ways
to sort through an applicant pool - but it applies to engineering candidates a
lot less perfectly than some other industries.

